# dog walkers van stolen . 2 dogs still missing



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

North London - Hampstead, Parliament Hill, North Circular 
t 
Home Postcode NW3 
Dog walkers van stolen, 11 dogs found tied up in a 'Barnet Housing Estate' off Oak Lane in N2, 2 dogs still missing. White samoyed Hamilton and brow pug Winston. 
Phone 07764202553


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

A description of the van would be good


----------

